# Cotton?



## paper_crane2 (Sep 7, 2013)

Where would be a good place to buy cotton for spinning?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

are you looking for raw cotton bolls or are you looking for processed cotton top or roving?

Paradise Fibers has two pages to choose from...

http://www.paradisefibers.com/spinning-wheels-fiber/spinning-fiber-roving/cotton-fibers.html


----------



## paper_crane2 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm looking for raw cotton balls. But thanks for the site with the roving, that is helpful too.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Cotton Clouds has raw bolls for sale. I haven't ever bought from them, but that is where the lady who made the Youtube video of spinning cotton from the seed got hers. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4kU9-ThVpM"]YouTube video[/ame]


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I ordered cotton from here
http://www.cottonman.com/lint seed cotton.htm


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Cotton Clouds I also endorse. Done business with her several times over the years, and it's always a nice transaction. Woman-owned for 35 years now. She has everything cotton imaginable. Not all cotton is equal quality for spinning, and she has the very best, with a texture that allows excellent and easier spinning, alto cotton bolls won't be like that. She has the cotton roving and fibers specially handled in the mill, to do that. She also has naturally colored cotton roving in browns and greens and khaki. She has Sally Fox's Fox Fiber cotton, too.


----------



## paper_crane2 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks! I'll be checking out the places you guys mentioned.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Cotton seems pretty easy to grow, although it does need a long growing season. Here is a place to get a variety of different types of cotton seed: Southern Exposure Seeds

The "Sea Island White" was planted here last spring and it's just now starting to make bolls. One has been spun up, but that's not enough data yet to have a firm opinion on this cotton since that's the first cotton I've met. The fibers are very fine, white and seem to come off the seeds pretty well, but I don't have any other cottons to compare it to.


----------

